
Why inkjet printing speed is always slower than laser? - thanhhuy123
I just wonder for a technical explanation about why at same quality level (Best, for example), inkjet printing speed is always slower than that of laser one?<p>Can inkjet be made to print as fast as laser at the same quality setting?
======
aurizon
It depends on what you pay for. High speed color banner printers that use
inkjet are faster that color lasers. That is partly because there are few
large banner laser printers.

Lasers are faster because they compute the exposure pattern, then expose the
drum in a written band that then goes past the toner brush(a magnetic low
force brush) where toner is attracted to the pattern defined by the laser or
LED beams = 1 color, squashed, into color 2, color 3 and black. Once computed
you can print a page every 2-3 seconds until toner or paper gone. Inkjets lay
down a colored stripe, advance the paper, lay down another, advance. They can
be made faster and bidirectional. You could make a banner printer that was cut
down to 8.5 x 11 that would print a page a second

~~~
thanhhuy123
Can you explain in more detail how the banner printer can be made that fast?

Do you think one reason is because in laser printer, the moving part is the
laser beam which can move very fast, while in inkjet it is the much bulkier
printhead? If this is the case then there would be the physical upper limit on
how fast can a printhead be moved, vs a laser beam?

